# urgent care coding



## debi (Dec 6, 2011)

I need some education regarding coding for urgent care.  Can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

debi said:


> I need some education regarding coding for urgent care.  Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thanks!



Kind of a broad category....do you have specific questions?  For the most part you code the same as any other physician office...but if you have specific questions that would help.


----------



## dkaran (Dec 6, 2011)

*Urgent Care Coding*

Urgent Care Codes & Coding
FAQs about coding in urgent care centers
Medical coding in urgent care centers can be quite complex. Our coders frequently answer questions about urgent care coding for customers. In order to help you with coding in your urgent care, we have placed some of our answers online for educational purposes. Feel free to click on the links below to see answers about specific issues.

Click here to ask a question about urgent care coding

S9088: Services Provided in an Urgent Care Center: This S code allows urgent care centers to code and get reimbursement for the extra expenses involved in providing urgent care services.


S9083: Global Fee for Services Provided in an Urgent Care Center: This S code allows the urgent care center to receive reimbursement at one flat rate for all visits coded with it. Find out how and when to use this code.


Is Your Urgent Care Center a Type B Emergency Department: Type B emergency departments must use evaluation and management (E/M) codes and must follow EMTALA guidelines. Find out if your urgent care center is classified as a Type B emergency department.


Coding Cerumen Impaction (CPT = 69210): How does one code for ear wax impaction?


Wart Destruction (CPT = 17110): How does one code for wart destruction?


Facility Codes in Urgent Care: When can you use facility codes in an urgent care clinic? This page answers when you can use facility codes for hospital-based, free-standing, and joint venture clinics


Codes for the Influenza Vaccine 2006-2007: Are you confused by the new products, new NDC codes, and when to use G0008, CPT codes 90471 or 90473? This page reviews the coding of influenza vaccines for 2006-2007.


National Provider Identifier (NPI): Get your urgent care center ready for the National Provider Identifier (NPI).


When can you code an E/M Code Plus Procedure Code in Urgent Care?


Level 1 E/M Code 99211: How do you code and document a 5-minute visit of an established patient who does not even need to see the doctor?


Services Rendered During Extended Hours (CPT = 99051): Find out how your clinic can obtain additional revenue for serving patients on evenings, weekends, and holidays.

99053: Is your urgent care eligible to use the code that 24-hour facilities use to obtain reimbursement for services provided late at night?

E/M Code + IV Injection Procedure Code? Find out whether or not you can bill an E/M code in addition to the procedure code when you perform an intravenous injection.


Note: This information is for coding educational purposes only and should not be used as a clinical guide or as a guide for any specific coding scenario. The user of this information specifically releases Practice Velocity, LLC from any liability or potential liability that might arise as a direct or indirect consequence from reading the information contained on this website.

  Some of this information may be expanded from the Coding Q&A column by David Stern, MD, CPC (CEO, Practice Velocity, LLC) published monthly in the Journal of Urgent Care Medicine. Physicians may click on the JUCM icon to the left to order a FREE SUBSCRIPTION to the Journal. 

Practice Velocity Urgent Care Solutions is the leading provider of software for charting, coding and billing in urgent care centers in the USA. Click here to request information about Practice Velocity's automated charting and coding solutions for urgent care.


----------



## debi (Dec 6, 2011)

ajs said:


> Kind of a broad category....do you have specific questions?  For the most part you code the same as any other physician office...but if you have specific questions that would help.


I thought that you coded just as we would for our primary care physicians...wanted some confirmation on that.

Thank you


----------



## debi (Dec 6, 2011)

ajs said:


> Kind of a broad category....do you have specific questions?  For the most part you code the same as any other physician office...but if you have specific questions that would help.


Although one question I had is what is global billing in an urgent care setting?


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

debi said:


> Although one question I had is what is global billing in an urgent care setting?




From another post in response to your question:


"Urgent Care Codes & Coding
FAQs about coding in urgent care centers
Medical coding in urgent care centers can be quite complex. Our coders frequently answer questions about urgent care coding for customers. In order to help you with coding in your urgent care, we have placed some of our answers online for educational purposes. Feel free to click on the links below to see answers about specific issues.

Click here to ask a question about urgent care coding

S9088: Services Provided in an Urgent Care Center: This S code allows urgent care centers to code and get reimbursement for the extra expenses involved in providing urgent care services.


S9083: Global Fee for Services Provided in an Urgent Care Center: This S code allows the urgent care center to receive reimbursement at one flat rate for all visits coded with it. Find out how and when to use this code.


Is Your Urgent Care Center a Type B Emergency Department: Type B emergency departments must use evaluation and management (E/M) codes and must follow EMTALA guidelines. Find out if your urgent care center is classified as a Type B emergency department.


Coding Cerumen Impaction (CPT = 69210): How does one code for ear wax impaction?


Wart Destruction (CPT = 17110): How does one code for wart destruction?


Facility Codes in Urgent Care: When can you use facility codes in an urgent care clinic? This page answers when you can use facility codes for hospital-based, free-standing, and joint venture clinics


Codes for the Influenza Vaccine 2006-2007: Are you confused by the new products, new NDC codes, and when to use G0008, CPT codes 90471 or 90473? This page reviews the coding of influenza vaccines for 2006-2007.


National Provider Identifier (NPI): Get your urgent care center ready for the National Provider Identifier (NPI).


When can you code an E/M Code Plus Procedure Code in Urgent Care?


Level 1 E/M Code 99211: How do you code and document a 5-minute visit of an established patient who does not even need to see the doctor?


Services Rendered During Extended Hours (CPT = 99051): Find out how your clinic can obtain additional revenue for serving patients on evenings, weekends, and holidays.

99053: Is your urgent care eligible to use the code that 24-hour facilities use to obtain reimbursement for services provided late at night?

E/M Code + IV Injection Procedure Code? Find out whether or not you can bill an E/M code in addition to the procedure code when you perform an intravenous injection.


Note: This information is for coding educational purposes only and should not be used as a clinical guide or as a guide for any specific coding scenario. The user of this information specifically releases Practice Velocity, LLC from any liability or potential liability that might arise as a direct or indirect consequence from reading the information contained on this website.

Some of this information may be expanded from the Coding Q&A column by David Stern, MD, CPC (CEO, Practice Velocity, LLC) published monthly in the Journal of Urgent Care Medicine. Physicians may click on the JUCM icon to the left to order a FREE SUBSCRIPTION to the Journal. 

Practice Velocity Urgent Care Solutions is the leading provider of software for charting, coding and billing in urgent care centers in the USA. Click here to request information about Practice Velocity's automated charting and coding solutions for urgent care. "


----------



## tmthomas (Dec 15, 2011)

debi said:


> Although one question I had is what is global billing in an urgent care setting?


Global billing is the same for urgent care as any other office.  You do code the same as a primary physician office with the exception that your place of service code is 20 (urgent care) instead of 11 (office).


----------



## abringer (Dec 15, 2011)

*G codes for type B emergency room*

Our facilties urgent care qualifies as a type B emergency room and we use the hcpcs G codes G0180-G0184 for patient visits.  Should these be used on all patient financial classes?  Anyone? What are others doing?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 15, 2011)

dkaran said:


> Urgent Care Codes & Coding
> FAQs about coding in urgent care centers
> Medical coding in urgent care centers can be quite complex. Our coders frequently answer questions about urgent care coding for customers. In order to help you with coding in your urgent care, we have placed some of our answers online for educational purposes. Feel free to click on the links below to see answers about specific issues.
> 
> ...


 
What is the URL (link)? Nothing in your reply is click-able.

Might it be: http://www.practicevelocity.com/urgent_care/coding/index.php ?

Thanks,


----------



## maddismom (Dec 15, 2011)

Is this a solicitation for business by Practice Velocity?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 15, 2011)

No.

I'm not associated with Practice Velocity and I doubt that dkaran is either. 

I found and reported the link for the information dkaran copied and pasted into her reply. I did this so others of us could chase it down if any of us is so inclined. 

Many non-AAPC sites get mentioned here in the forums, usually because they offer information and help with coding, often for specialties, such as urgent care facilities in this case. Many of these same sites also offer goods and/or services for a fee. Mention here does not constitute a recommendation that anyone purchase those goods and/or services.

Does this answer your concern?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 15, 2011)

RonMcK3 said:


> No.
> 
> I'm not associated with Practice Velocity and I doubt that dkaran is either.
> 
> ...



Well put, Ron.


----------

